# Hugo Chavez Dies



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Looking for some good news...look no further. Who wants to bet Obama and Joe Kennedy will be fighting for a front row spot at his funeral?









CARACAS, Venezuela (AP) - President Hugo Chavez was a fighter. The former paratroop commander and fiery populist waged continual battle for his socialist ideals and outsmarted his rivals time and again, defeating a coup attempt, winning re-election three times and using his country's vast oil wealth to his political advantage.
A self-described "subversive," Chavez fashioned himself after the 19th Century independence leader Simon Bolivar and renamed his country the Bolivarian Republic of Venezuela.
He called himself a "humble soldier" in a battle for socialism and against U.S. hegemony. He thrived on confrontation with Washington and his political opponents at home, and used those conflicts to rally his followers.
Almost the only adversary it seemed he couldn't beat was cancer.
During more than 14 years in office, his leftist politics and grandiose style polarized Venezuelans. The barrel-chested leader electrified crowds with his booming voice, and won admiration among the poor with government social programs and a folksy, nationalistic style.
His opponents seethed at the larger-than-life character who demonized them on television and ordered the expropriation of farms and businesses. Many in the middle class cringed at his bombast and complained about rising crime, soaring inflation and government economic controls.
Before his struggle with cancer, he appeared on television almost daily, frequently speaking for hours and breaking into song or philosophical discourse. He often wore the bright red of his United Socialist Party of Venezuela, or the fatigues and red beret of his army days. He had donned the same uniform in 1992 while leading an ill-fated coup attempt that first landed him in jail and then launched his political career.
The rest of the world watched as the country with the world's biggest proven oil reserves took a turn to the left under its unconventional leader, who considered himself above all else a revolutionary.
"I'm still a subversive," the president told The Associated Press in a 2007 interview, recalling his days as a rebel soldier. "I think the entire world has to be subverted."
http://news.yahoo.com/hugo-chavez-fiery-venezuelan-leader-dies-58-220210262.html


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Don't worry Commie Kerry will get them front row seas.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Obama will probably speak at his funeral and say he was a great man and he wants America to follow the path of Venezuela.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

So, no cheap oil for Joey?


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

If it didn't mean spending a great deal of money for a flight down, I'd say let's get a team together for a trip down to take a giant shit on his grave


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

The Kennedy Crime Family sure has had a lot of deaths in recent years. Probably the biggest POS to croak since Osama. Good f'n riddance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

PHUK HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
There goes "Joe's socialistic oil"


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

We got him finally, old skool cold war stuff


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

Looks like I will be picking up my Aunt's oil bill. No loss here! Hey Joe for Oil, who are you going to hook with next, IRAN? They got oil...


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*A report says that Hugo Chavez (a socialist) amassed 2 BILLION DOLLARS while President. This is his PERSONAL fortune. So much for practicing what you preach.......meanwhile countless children in Venezuala are living in ghettos and are in extreme poverty......something tells me this will not be a big topic of discussion in the liberal media.....*


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Saw 900k a year Joe picking up $5 items at the Back Bay Marshalls for his office staff at Christmas time a few years back-cheap fucker! He and Mrs pull down over a mil, and he's giving out bogus swiss army knives, shoehorns, and bedazzled earrings-hope Chavez enjoys looking up to see his oil- it's plenty hot at his new address


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Ex-US Rep. Joe Kennedy Mourns Death Of Chavez*

Kennedy, who heads Citizens Energy, said Chavez and the people of Venezuela donated about 200 million gallons of heating oil.

http://boston.cbslocal.com/2013/03/05/ex-us-rep-joe-kennedy-mourns-death-of-chavez/


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

No cigar for you Senor Chavez since the Devil will be using your ass for a lighter


----------



## Desert Storm (Feb 19, 2013)

Poor Joe!!!!
How's he going to make a LIVING now?
He might have to go back to POLITICS!!!
I'm sure this adm. will be there for the funeral....they were very close...
Venezuela could be the next HOT spot!!! Time will tell.
NO tears shed here...NEXT?
Be Safe!!!


----------



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

Good riddence to another commie shitbag!


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

He was a Castro puppet whose anti U.S. "Chav-ismo" reminded me of barkings from a junkyard dog.

The hemisphere won't miss the noise.

And "The [next] Revolution Will Not be Televised... [either]".

No Llores Para Mi.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

Mr Scribbles said:


> Saw 900k a year Joe picking up $5 items at the Back Bay Marshalls for his office staff at Christmas time a few years back-cheap fucker! He and Mrs pull down over a mil, and he's giving out bogus swiss army knives, shoehorns, and bedazzled earrings-hope Chavez enjoys looking up to see his oil- it's plenty hot at his new address


Many years ago (now-US Rep Joe K III ordered off the kid's menu), I was with my then-girlfriend at the Stockyard Restaurant in Brighton, and Joe Kennedy was with his kids and girlfriend at the next table.

My theory is that you can judge someone by how they treat waitstaff, and he couldn't have been more rude, arrogant, and condescending to his waitress, to the point I wanted to throttle him, but I knew any confrontation between a Kennedy and a rookie cop wasn't going to go my way.

As for Chavez, the champion of the poor died with a shitload more money than the greedy, ruthless businessman Mitt Romney.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

He used gas to buy votes, Obama uses cell phones. Both are socialist thug dictators that deserve to die a long painful death..one down.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Oh well , another socialist dictator dead. Chinesse or italian for dinner on shift tonight.


----------



## Peter T Davis (Aug 14, 2005)

Chavez's death is only good news if someone more friendly replaces him. Sometimes the devil you know is better than the one you don't.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Maybe Dennis ROdman posioned Kim Fong Suckjung


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)




----------

